# Da sempre



## sterrenzio

Buongiorno a tutti,
vi chiedo aiuto con quello che in italiano si chiama il "presente storico" e che forse in francese deve essere risolto con un tempo diverso. 
Vi sottopongo l'intero paragrafo in italiano, (in cui convivono allegramente vari tempi verbali ), e la mia traduzione. Grazie anticipatamente!

*Da sempre X si impegna* nel garantire ai propri clienti un'assistenza continua e capillare volta a individuare soluzioni rapide, mirate ed efficaci: a tal fine, X *ha accuratamente selezionato* personale esperto e disponibile, pronto ad ascoltare le specifiche richieste dei clienti per capirne a fondo le esigenze e per trovare insieme le soluzioni più indicate. 

*X s’est toujours/a été toujours engagée (?)* à garantir à ses clients une assistance continue et capillaire visant à trouver des solutions rapides, ciblées et efficaces: à ce but, *X a sélectionné soigneusement* un personnel expert et disponible, prêt à écouter les requêtes spécifiques des clients, afin d’en comprendre profondément les exigences et rechercher avec eux les solutions les plus adéquates.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Sterrenzio,
Mea culpa, temo di averti confuso con l'uso dei tempi che faccio talvolta in francese . Era solo una questione di sonorità . 
Su per giù, l'utilizzazione è identica in italiano e francese .
Dunque : 
*Depuis toujours, X s'engage *à garantir à ses clients une assistance continue et capillaire visant à trouver des solutions rapides, ciblées et efficaces: à dans ce but, *X a sélectionné soigneusement* un personnel expert et disponible, prêt à écouter les requêtes spécifiques des clients, afin d’en comprendre profondément les exigences et rechercher avec eux les solutions les plus adéquates. ​Capillaire, non va in francese : si rapporta ai capelli o ai vasi sanguigni . Non ho il tempo di cercare per ora . Ci sentiamo nel pomeriggio .

Si vede che sei stufa dell'argomento ... Dai, ... *forza e coraggio*  *!*


----------



## sterrenzio

Grazie Matou... in effetti, j'en ai marre de cette traduction 

Ma non è vero, adoro tradurre 

A più tardi!

P.S. Non è affatto vero che mi hai confuso con il tuo uso dei tempi verbali, sono io che devo ripassarmi un po' la grammatica


----------



## matoupaschat

Capillare = minutieux, secondo il Boch-Zanichelli . Di primo acchito, mi viene "attentif" . Poi cercando su http://www.cnrtl.fr/synonymie/minutieux/adjectif, emerge anche "ponctuel", parola più "in/chic", che però io non uso in questo senso per il rischio di confusione con gli altri significati : http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/ponctuel/adjectif .

Un caro saluto !


----------



## sterrenzio

Grazie Matou, ti sei ricordato dell'impegno preso 

Anche qui mi viene suggerito "minutieux", ma anche "diffus"...

Resta da capire come può essere questa "assistance"... sarà "minutieuse" o "diffuse"?

Il fatto che l'autore del testo abbia scelto l'aggettivo "capillare" mi suggerisce di scegliere "diffuse", perché rende meglio l'idea di un intervento "a tappeto" nei confronti di qualunque tipo di emergenza, ovunque il cliente si trovi...


----------



## matoupaschat

"Diffuse", assolutamente no ! In francese darebbe l'idea di assistenza imprecisa .
Con "minutieuse" siamo troppo vicini a puntigliosa . 
Ma capisco cosa cerchi ; cambiando un po' la frase, potresti parlare di "une assistance continue grâce à un réseau étendu/développé"
Dimmi !


----------



## sterrenzio

In effetti però nella traduzione in inglese dello stesso testo ho usato l'aggettivo "widespread" che è proprio "diffuse"... vorrei evitare di aggiungere cose che nel testo non ci sono, come, ad esempio, l'esistenza di una rete di supporto... Il problema è che è l'italiano di partenza "assistenza capillare" che non è proprio il massimo :-(


----------



## matoupaschat

Allora "assistance continue et étendue" ? Là, pas de problème en français !
De toute façon, ce ne sont que des mots ...


----------



## sterrenzio

C'est parfait, merci!


----------



## Nunou

Capisco anche io cosa cerchi...ora come ora mi vengono in mente solo immédiate/directe/rapide/rapprochée  ma non sono affatto sicura che si possano usare anche in questo senso....

Di un'altra cosa sono sicura: siamo andati fuori tema e forse dovremmo aprire un'altro thread per "assistenza capillare"


----------



## Corsicum

D'accord avec vous, une petite nuance peut être, mais je n'en suis pas certain...prudence avec mon avis ?

*Capillare* : Je comprend : _parfaitement adaptée_ = *ad hoc*
http://www.etimo.it/?term=capillare&find=Cerca
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/ad%20hoc

Proposition :
*X *_s’est toujours engagée à garantir à ses clients une assistance permanente, ad hoc*, pour obtenir des solutions rapides, ciblées et efficaces: dans ce but** , *X *a soigneusement sélectionné des collaborateurs experts et disponibles, à l’écoute des requêtes spécifiques de ses clients, afin de comprendre le fond de leurs exigences et de rechercher avec eux les solutions les plus adéquates._

*ou _parfaitement adaptée_.(comme un chapeau doit l'être à une tête)
** ou _pour cet objectif_


----------



## sterrenzio

Bonsoir Corsicum, en italien l'adjectif "capillare" exprime l'idée d'un réseau étendu couvrant une surface (par ex. un territoire) dans son entier ou presque. C'est pour ça que je suis temptée de choisir "étendue", comme suggéré...
Merci en tout cas pour ta contribution )


----------



## Corsicum

Bonsoir et merci pour ces précision, je comprend bien, et j’ai fait *une erreur très grossière*, c’est exactement le contraire !.
Effectivement, dans ce cas la proposition de* matoupaschat* de « réseau étendu » correspond tout à fait à cette notion.
*X *_s’est toujours engagée à garantir à ses clients l’assistance permanente d’un réseau étendu..._


----------



## matoupaschat

Assistance diligente et continue ? Vedi http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/diligent/adjectif
Ciao !


----------



## Corsicum

Il me semble que pour des services commerciaux « _diligent_ » n’est pas très utilisé, on parle de _réactivité_ et de _dynamisme _.
 
Pour _l’étendue :_
D’un point de vue géographique on parle de :
_l*'*étendue_ de la couvertured’un réseau, d’une couverture _large_, d’une implantation _étendue _ou _large_. 
Pour un service on parle de l’_étendue_ du service en terme d’options contractuelles.


----------

